# How to get rid of foul smell in vivarium without losing springtails?



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi everyone. I recently built a bioactive viv and added springtails. I’ve been cycling it for a month now, but decided to redo the layout a bit. I pulled the plants and substrate out and decided to also pull out all the false bottom and charcoal layers since the bottom was full of water and smelled nasty, like rotten eggs. The water hadn’t reached the charcoal or substrate layer, but was trapped below in the false bottom. Springtails were in the substrate but a TON were also in the charcoal. How can I get rid of the smell without losing all my springs? I accidentally killed the ones I was culturing (too much heat) so I’d like to keep as many springs as I can. 

From what I’ve read, the stagnant water was anaerobic and producing hydrogen sulfide (rotten egg smell). The solution to eat rid of the smell seems to be airing out the charcoal and substrate, but if I do that, the springtails will die off from desiccation. Does anyone have a solution? I was planning to air out the substrate a little outside (the smell is soooooo bad) but I’m worried the cold will also kill off the tropical springs. 

Is the smell in the water? Can I just flush with RO water or will I lose springs that way, too?

I’m adding a siphon tube so this won’t happen again, but I thought it only became an issue if the water hit the substrate? Apparently, it can happen underneath the substrate! I’ve ordered a bunch of springs from two sites a month ago and these vendors rarely reply to emails and haven’t sent my packages. I really can’t afford to lose springtails. 

Appreciate any helpful advice from people who’ve experienced the same problem.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Moist, lower-oxygen areas of substrate naturally smell of rotten eggs - this is a result of the kinds of organisms that are able to survive in these conditions. Unless disturbed by your own activity, these areas are not dangerous and are a normal part of the bioactivity you are trying to encourage. Your booming springtails are a sign that all is well - don't mess with a good thing.

As long as only the deepest pockets of your substrate are stinky, everything is fine. If even shallow layers of your substrate stink like this, you need less moisture and a more aerated substrate.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

If you're still feeling funny about that stagnant water and the foul smell, I have 2 alternative suggestions. 

The first - not what I would do, but probably adequate - is to just add an aquarium air stone (maybe run the air line down your siphon duct?), and put some oxygen in that water. You could put the air pump on a timer, to run maybe an hour every 6 hours or so. No need for constant bubbles. 

The second - what I would do - is install a drain that overflows to a bucket or jug. Depending how high up the tank's backside you drill your hole, you will have a permanent "dead pool" of X depth, with the control elevation being the point at which water spills out the drain, into the jug. In my tanks, all of which are drained, I wind up having to deeply water my substrate about once a month - this causes my drainage layer to "spill" into the jug, and I flush some old water out this way (it doesn't stink BTW). The rest of the month my drainage layer is slowly getting shallower, because plant roots are down in there sucking it out. But - I mist a lot less than most of you guys.

Personally, I don't like anything in my vivs - or anywhere in my herp room - to stink. I try to nip that in the bud, or better yet _just prevent it outright_. My wife has a very effective nose, and (from experience!) if she smells anything nasty in the house she looks at me first. In a "soil", there are pore spaces. They are filled with air or water. If there's no air, you get the stink. I'm guessing you're too wet. A drain would help prevent that from happening.

good luck!


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the insight and suggestions! Not sure what an air stone is... is it just a bubbler? Could I add diluted hydrogen peroxide or would that kill the springtails? I know diluted peroxide helps add oxygen and promote root growth in plants, just not sure if it will kill the springs. 

The smell was soooo bad after I removed the substrate (dirt) from my tank that now my whole house smells like bad sewage. All the windows open, 2 air purifiers going, and it is still nasty. I even bought an odor eliminator (gel in a can) to hopefully lessen the smell. I put the substrate, LECA, and charcoal outside to air out. It’s a bit chilly outside (59F, no sun, and no breeze). I just couldn’t handle the smell. It’s been a couple hours now and the house still smells like sewage, albeit less so. Will my springtails survive this cold? If I could put diluted peroxide in there and the smell dissipates quickly, then I could bring in the substrate so it won’t be cold. Otherwise, I’ll lose all my tropical springs 

I’ll start looking into an air bubbler, but I drained the tank so I’m not sure if it’ll be useful at this point but maybe in the future. Right now, there’s baking soda in my tank to absorb any lingering smells. Really hope it’s possible to put in some diluted peroxide so the LECA and charcoal don’t smell. I pulled out my false bottom and there was some sort of slime growing in it!!! I’m going to throw that out and build a new one. 

I may test out a small bit of the diluted peroxide on a small section and see if the springtails die. Fingers crossed they’re fine!


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: How to get rid of foul smell in vivarium without losing springtails?n*



kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Moist, lower-oxygen areas of substrate naturally smell of rotten eggs - this is a result of the kinds of organisms that are able to survive in these conditions. Unless disturbed by your own activity, these areas are not dangerous and are a normal part of the bioactivity you are trying to encourage. Your booming springtails are a sign that all is well - don't mess with a good thing.
> 
> As long as only the deepest pockets of your substrate are stinky, everything is fine. If even shallow layers of your substrate stink like this, you need less moisture and a more aerated substrate.


I found some slime (?) growing in clumps along the bottom of the egg crate, so I don’t think it was very healthy. The stink was mostly contained within the LECA and charcoal, with only the top half inch of substrate stinky. There must’ve been something on the eggcrate that caused the bacteria to proliferate. My other tank has water in the drainage layer that I drain and it doesn’t smell like rotten eggs. It just smells like dirt. Glad I’m redoing the drainage layer, but I just hope my springs make it!


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Update: I didn’t try the diluted peroxide because when I went to try it, they didn’t smell anymore! I brought them inside and saw a handful of springs, but many had unfortunately passed away due to the cold temp (55F). Some of the lower substrate/charcoal still stinks. I’m hoping it’ll air out. I put some mushroom powder in with the springs so hopefully they’ll multiply quickly! 

Thanks again for your advice. Glad I didn’t lose all of my tropical springs.


----------

